# game latency



## toenail420 (Jan 17, 2012)

When I play games that are downloaded to my PC from Aeria games I run into intermittent latency. It happens every 6 minutes and last for about 4 minutes so for every ten minutes I get to play about 6 minutes. It only happens with Aeria games; all of them. 

Is this an issue with my connection to the server or is it possible that it is due to security software?

I use Microsoft Security Suite, Spybot S&D2, System Mechanic. And of cource Windows Firewall. 
Keeping in mind that these games used to run fine.

I have tried uninstall/reinstall procedures, checked ping (good results)

every 6 minutes and last for 4 minutes. almost like clock work.....


----------



## toenail420 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have yet to figure out the answer to this problem. This is mainly because I am not sure how to troubleshoot this issue. What I have done is; 

uninstall/reinstall and install updates Nvidia GeForce 9100 (video)
`` `` `` Nvidia nForce network controller

Running Win 7, is it possible that I have the programs installed in the wrong folder? Is there a difference betweent the 'Program Files' and the 'Program Files(x86) folders?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

the difference between folders is x64 vs x32. You can't install in the wrong folders so this is not an issue.

Doesn't appear anything is wrong at your end. I would suspect its the Aeria game server having the issue.

easy way to check is bring up a command prompt and ping Aeria game server ip -t.
note the ping time and then start your Aeria game. When you lag in the game review the ping display and compare the time [ms] rating before and during the lag.

Odds are you will see a significant increase in the ping time during the lag.

To see here the lag is do a tracert aeria game server ip and post the results for review.


----------



## toenail420 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have just recently discovered that it is not just Aeria games. It is all games that require a signifagent amount of 'juice' so to speak. My card and ram along with my processors are more that up for the tasks. Is it possible that my video card is overheating and causing the lag? What is the best way to go about figuring out what is the true cause of the latency? In summary, it turns out both online and offline games are having this issue of lagging...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

download and run avast. I have no confidence in MSE. You maybe infected with spyware/malware.

run the ping test as asked.
post the results of a broadband speed test
post the specs of your pc


----------



## toenail420 (Jan 17, 2012)

Before running game pining default gateway--------------


C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /allcompartments /all
Windows IP Configuration

==============================================================================
Network Information for Compartment 1 (ACTIVE)
==============================================================================
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Toenail-pc
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter tonylan:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-E6-BA-58-B3-49
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a851:9c9c:2b9f:252e%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.136(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, February 10, 2012 1:33:43 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, February 11, 2012 1:18:29 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 227600058
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-6E-9D-43-90-E6-BA-58-B3-49
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:10ce:3abd:b804:4df0(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::10ce:3abd:b804:4df0%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Direct Point-to-point Adapater
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{0AECC03C-FDB5-4568-9C5E-EE30DF32F4A5}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Windows\system32>ping 192.168.2.1
Pinging 192.168.2.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.2.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Ping statistics for 192.168.2.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 5ms, Average = 2ms


----------



## toenail420 (Jan 17, 2012)

C:\Windows\system32>netstat -b
Active Connections
Proto Local Address Foreign Address State
TCP 127.0.0.1:21323 www:65220 CLOSE_WAIT
[SDFSSvc.exe]
TCP 127.0.0.1:65121 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65122 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65123 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65124 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65127 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65128 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65129 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65130 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65133 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65134 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65135 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65136 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65139 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65140 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65141 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65142 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65145 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65146 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65147 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65148 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65151 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65152 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65153 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65154 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65155 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65158 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65159 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65160 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65161 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65164 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65165 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65166 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65167 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65170 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65171 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65172 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65173 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65174 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65177 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65178 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65179 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65180 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65183 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65184 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65185 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65186 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65187 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65191 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65192 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65193 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65194 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65197 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65198 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65199 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65200 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65203 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65204 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65205 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65206 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65209 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65210 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65211 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65212 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65215 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65216 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65217 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65218 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:65219 www:21324 SYN_SENT
[SDTray.exe]
TCP 127.0.0.1:65220 www:21323 FIN_WAIT_2
[cmd.exe]
TCP 192.168.2.136:64837 a23-66-231-25:http ESTABLISHED
[jusched.exe]
TCP 192.168.2.136:65040 VIP06:http CLOSE_WAIT
[System]
TCP 192.168.2.136:65041 a23-15-7-49:http ESTABLISHED
[System]
TCP 192.168.2.136:65042 iad04s01-in-f100:http ESTABLISHED
[System]
TCP 192.168.2.136:65094 ip-174-142-118-120:30810 ESTABLISHED
[Game.exe]
C:\Windows\system32>ping 192.168.2.136
Pinging 192.168.2.136 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.136: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.136: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.136: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.136: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Ping statistics for 192.168.2.136:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms


this is where it started lagging

C:\Windows\system32>ping 192.168.2.136
Pinging 192.168.2.136 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.2.136: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.136: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.136: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.2.136: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Ping statistics for 192.168.2.136:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\Windows\system32>netstat -b
Active Connections
Proto Local Address Foreign Address State
TCP 127.0.0.1:21323 www:49900 CLOSE_WAIT
[SDFSSvc.exe]
TCP 127.0.0.1:49786 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49798 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49801 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49802 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49803 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49804 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49807 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49809 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49810 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49811 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49814 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49815 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49816 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49817 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49821 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49822 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49823 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49824 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49828 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49829 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49830 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49831 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49834 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49835 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49836 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49837 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49840 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49841 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49842 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49843 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49846 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49847 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49848 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49849 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49852 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49853 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49854 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49855 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49858 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49859 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49860 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49861 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49864 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49865 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49866 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49867 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49870 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49871 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49872 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49873 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49876 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49877 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49878 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49879 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49882 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49883 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49884 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49885 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49888 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49889 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49890 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49891 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49892 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49895 www:21321 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49896 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49897 www:21323 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49898 www:21322 TIME_WAIT
TCP 127.0.0.1:49899 www:21324 SYN_SENT
[SDTray.exe]
TCP 127.0.0.1:49900 www:21323 FIN_WAIT_2
[cmd.exe]
TCP 192.168.2.136:64837 a23-66-231-25:http CLOSE_WAIT
[jusched.exe]
TCP 192.168.2.136:65040 VIP06:http CLOSE_WAIT
[System]
TCP 192.168.2.136:65041 a23-15-7-49:http CLOSE_WAIT
[System]
TCP 192.168.2.136:65042 iad04s01-in-f100:http CLOSE_WAIT
[System]
TCP 192.168.2.136:65094 ip-174-142-118-120:30810 ESTABLISHED
[Game.exe]
C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

You ping your computer, you were suppose to ping to one of the Aeria Game Servers. And netstat won't do you any good.

As Wanderer mention, provide the computer specifications as well.

Edit: We can rule out the network being the issue.


----------



## toenail420 (Jan 17, 2012)

HP Company model p6226f 
AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 215 Processor 2.70GHz
5.75 GB usable RAM
5887 MB virtual memory
ACPI x64-bit Win7 Home Preimium SP1

display - Nvidia GeForce 9100 Driver Version 8.17.12.8562
network - Nvidia nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet Driver Version 73.1.4.0

The video card is on board by the way it looks on the back of the tower. The port is clustered with the others (etherent, usb, audio in/out, etc.) The monitor connects with a DVI cable; big square divided in half with pins on both sections.

I ran the netstat to see which ip was running the game. As you said it does no good I am wondering, is the ip shown the ip on my end? How do I obtain the ip from Aeria?

I am sure that headachs are abound when I'm around as I haven't a 'true' idea as to what I am doing..


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

The onboard won't do you any good if you're planning to play graphic intensive games.


----------



## toenail420 (Jan 17, 2012)

So why is it that the games run fine for a bit then lag, then run fine then lag like clockwork?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

could be...

malware/virus running on the pc
application running on the pc
video caching /processing


----------



## toenail420 (Jan 17, 2012)

Of those three possibilities I would venture to guess that the problem lay in the video cacheing / processing. I have pretty much ruled out the others. My drivers are all up to date. Is it possible that there is a setting in the software that may help to resolve this problem or even narrow it down with any degree of certainty? Will clearing out the CMOS or BIOS be benificial? If a new video card doesn't solve this problem what would be the next step to solving it? Besides dropping it off and paying a bunch of money to have it 'fixed'.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

clearing the bios won't make any difference. A new video card should.


----------

